# Erbitte Hilfe zum Erstellen einer Zielflagge



## butzer (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle,

ich möchte für eine KFZ - Werkstatt ein Logo erstellen. Es soll eine geschwungene Zielflagge in Schwarz - Orange mit Schriftzügen darüber und darunter  werden.
Leider habe ich mich schon zu lange nicht mehr mit meinem Photoshop CS auseinander gesetzt und besitze sonst nur noch Indesign...

Bei durchstöbern dieses Forums bin ich auch schon um einiges weiter gekommen, stecke jetzt aber fest.

Die Flagge habe ich im großen und ganzen mit dem Pfadewerkzeug zusammen bekommen.

Ich habe eine vorgezeichnete "abgepaust". Ein paar Lücken habe ich drinn, aber die kriege ich noch raus. (Wie kann ich geschwungene Linien ziehen, dass sie nicht zitterig wirken?)

Bitte ,wie bekomme ich es jetzt noch hin, dass die Flagge plastisch wirkt? 
Da es das Logo für die CI werden soll, muss es "knallen" und jetzt liegt es einfach noch flach rum...

Und: wie muss ich es erstellen, bzw. abspeichern (Größe, Pixel, Dateityp etc) damit ich es später für die verschiedenen Zwecke (Aussenlogo, Briefkopf, Visitenkarte, Kleidung etc) nutzen kann ohne es immer wieder neu machen zu müssen.

1000 Fragen... 

Danke schonmal für die Lieben Antworten die da hoffentlich kommen.


Viele Grüße, Arndt.


----------



## Spelmann (10. Februar 2009)

Hi,
geschwungene Linien ziehst Du am besten mit dem Pfadewerkzeug.
Du kannst einigermaßen komfortabel Arbeitspfade erstellen und die dann mit Farben füllen, mit einer Kontur versehen usw.
Eigentlich aber eher eine Aufgabe für Illustrator oder andere Vektor Grafik Anwendungen.

Um die Flagge plastisch zu gestalten musst Du Dir nur darüber Gedanken machen, von wo das Licht kommt. Dann Schatten und Highlights setzen.
Am besten auf extra Ebenen über der Flagge. Und dann ein bisschen mit den Mischmethoden der Ebenen spielen.

Wenn Du ein Firmenlogo erstellen möchtest das allen Zwecken genügen soll, wirst Du an einer Vektorbasierten Version nicht herum kommen.
(Auch wieder Illustrator & Co). Die kann dann quasi beliebig skaliert und produziert werden. Von Autoaufkleber bis Fassadenwerbung.

Arbeite gerade so groß, daß Dein Rechner nicht gleich einknickt wenn Du schon 5 Ebenen hast und nochmal so viele brauchst. Das Ganze bei einer Auflösung von mindestens 300dpi.

Und zeig mal wie weit Du schon bist. Dann kann man noch besser helfen.


----------



## butzer (10. Februar 2009)

Hey,

ich denke ich setz mich tatsächlich mal mit dem Illustrator auseinander.

Dazu ein Handbuch und viel Geduld.

Hier der aktuelle Stand. Wobei das noch die Übungen sind. Die Ecken und Kanten kommen noch raus. Aber ab hier komme ich nicht weiter.

An der Schrifft muss ich auch dringend noch arbeiten.
Gefällt mir so gar nicht.
Dabei sieht es in meinem Kopf sehr gut aus!


----------



## Leola13 (10. Februar 2009)

Hai,

es geht auch einfacher  (Ich stehe mit dem Pfadtool auf Kriegsfuß)

Mit dem Versetzen (Displace) Filter. Hier zwei Tutorials dazu :

displacement-map   und  Versetzen und Struktur

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Oder mit Verkrümmen..... Ist alles für ein Logo natürlich nicht die optimale Lösung. Eigentlich sollte das schon mit dem Illustrator erledigt werden....


----------



## Spelmann (10. Februar 2009)

...und überdenke am besten nochmal gründlich das Größenverhältinis von Schrift zu Flagge. Dann kommst Du deiner Vorstellung bestimmt näher.


----------



## butzer (12. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Tipps!

Jetzt muss ich erstmal 2 Wochen Pause machen, da ich zu weit weg von meinem PC bin und dann kommt der Illustrator!

Das Ergebnis kommt dann hier rein, zusammen mit der Einladung zur Eröffnungsparty an alle, die bis jetzt geholfen haben! ;-)

Bis dann also...

Arndt.


----------



## Leola13 (12. Februar 2009)

Hai,



butzer hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Tipps!
> Einladung zur Eröffnungsparty an alle, die bis jetzt geholfen haben! ;-)
> Arndt.



Party ? Party ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------

